# Hoc... where's your trip report?!



## DebBrown (Feb 19, 2006)

You must be home by now!  We're taking a similar trip at the end of March:  two days in Hong Kong, a week at the Marriott Phuket and two days in Bangkok.  I wish it were longer.

I'm hoping you'll share your highlights and recommendations and, of course, things you wish you'd done differently.

Deb


----------



## Hoc (Feb 20, 2006)

Actually, I'm not home yet.  I'm at the Chicago Airport, just having returned from a couple of nights in Dublin.

However, I submitted a trip report/review to the Asia section of TUG about a week ago.  It just hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 24, 2006)

OK Deb (and Hoc):  We are going in January and hope to see both of your reviews


----------



## Hoc (Feb 25, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> OK Deb (and Hoc):  We are going in January and hope to see both of your reviews



Mine was posted a couple of days ago under the Marriott Phuket Reviews.


----------

